# Lake Garda



## Ian B (Nov 25, 2010)

Hello, 
I'll be starting my new life in Padova next June, but I will have a couple of days in Italy to wind down before I get stuck into the books.
As I will be flying into Bergamo, I thought maybe lake Garda might be a good place to relaxe and unwind for a weekend.
Does anybody know if it is accessible from Bergamo/Milan by rail, and which part is most suited to a young lad like myself travelling alone and with a tight budget.
Any tips would be greatly appreciated,
Grazzi.


----------

